# struts-blank, eclipse und tomcat6 konfigurieren



## bitfex (15. Sep 2008)

hallo,
Seit Tagen muss ich mich jetzt schon wegen dieser Kombo ärgern. Für meine baldige Arbeitsstelle sollte ich schonmal erfahrungen im Bereich JSP/Struts sammeln und da gelingt es mir nicht einmal ein leeres Struts-Projekt anzuschmeissen.
Wie gesagt verwende ich Tomcat6, struts-blank, und Eclipse Ganymede EE. Der Tomcatordner befindet sich direkt auf der Partition S:; achja und der EclipseWorkspace ist natürlich S:/tomcat/webapps
Ich habe meine Arbeitsschritte in Bildern dokumentiert. Ich scheine irgendetwas zu vergessen. Ich hoffe einige von euch sagen beim Anblick des Bildes gleich: "Ah, so kanns ja nicht gehen... so geht das: ..."

Danke


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2008)

> achja und der EclipseWorkspace ist natürlich S:/tomcat/webapps


So kann das ja nix werden 

Dein Eclipse WorkSpace ist da, wo deine Sourcen liegen, das ist NICHT der webapp Ordner von Tomcat.

Die server.xml wird von Eclipse verwaltet, nicht von notepad und dir


----------



## bitfex (16. Sep 2008)

hallo maki, 
du hast mir gezeigt, dass ich kein Notepad brauche. Dafür schonmal danke.  Wenn ich aus einem Anderen Workspace heraus ein (irgendein) dynamisches Webproject starte, funktionierts. Das impotierte Struts-Blank jedoch nicht. Interessant daran ist aber, das bei message (auf der 404-Seite), nicht etwa steht, welche Datei nicht gefunden wurde, sondern da steht gar nicht (siehe Bild). Wenn die die URI ändere, auf eine nicht Existente, zeigt er an, welche Seite er nicht gefunden hat. Das sagt mir doch eingentlich, das was mit dem Filter nicht stimmt!? 

Grüße, bitfex


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Ein Blick ins log zeigt dir was falsch ist, zumindest finden sich dort ganz gute hinweise 

Wie sieht den jetzt deine Projectstruktur aus und wo sind deine Quelldateien?

Ein Problem mit dem importieren von Projekten ist, ob auch die richtigen "project natures" gesetzt werden, d.h. ob Eclipse das Projekt als Java Projekt und dann noch als Webprojekt erkannt hat.

Das Bild oben von dir mit dem Project Exlorer sieht sehr gut aus, wenn jetzt noch der Workspace stimmt sollte es nur noch an kleinigkeiten liegen.


----------



## bitfex (16. Sep 2008)

mein Workspace ist jetzt auf D:\java\webapps\

Ich darf natürlich nicht erwarten, dass das einer versteht, eigentlich sollte ich mich ja damit befassen, aber vielleicht sagt ja der ein oder andere (vielleich DU, maki?  ) Ah, da ist das Problem. Das Console Fenster gibt folgendes aus:


```
16.09.2008 10:53:53 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.jee.server:AnyDynamicSite' did not find a matching property.
16.09.2008 10:53:53 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_06\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_06/bin/../jre/bin/client;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_06/bin/../jre/bin;C:\Programme\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_06\bin
16.09.2008 10:53:53 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
16.09.2008 10:53:53 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 763 ms
16.09.2008 10:53:54 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
16.09.2008 10:53:54 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.18
16.09.2008 10:53:54 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
16.09.2008 10:53:55 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
16.09.2008 10:53:55 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/125  config=null
16.09.2008 10:53:55 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 1192 ms
```


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

>> mein Workspace ist jetzt auf D:\java\webapps\ 

Für den Fall das es nciht richtig rübergekommen ist:
Dein Workspace sollte NIEMALS im webapp Ornder des Tomcat liegen.
Das Context mapping welches du in die server.xml eingetragen hast, muss wieder raus.

In dem Log steht nirgendwo das dein Context initialisiert wurde, also wurde er es wahrscheinlich auch nicht 

Fang einfach mal von vorne an, mit einem sauberen Workspace (nix webapps), neuer import des struts-blank projektes, zum Server hinzufügen etc. pp.


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

hier ist mein Log nachdem ich das struts-blank.war importiert habe:

```
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386/server:/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386:/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/../lib/i386:/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386/client:/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386:/usr/lib/xulrunner-addons:/usr/lib/xulrunner-addons
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1105 ms
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.26
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:16 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:18 AM com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.providers.XmlConfigurationProvider register
INFO: Parsing configuration file [struts-default.xml]
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:18 AM com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.providers.XmlConfigurationProvider register
INFO: Parsing configuration file [struts-plugin.xml]
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:18 AM com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.providers.XmlConfigurationProvider register
INFO: Parsing configuration file [struts.xml]
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:18 AM org.apache.struts2.config.Settings getLocale
WARNING: Settings: Could not parse struts.locale setting, substituting default VM locale
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.ObjectTypeDeterminerFactory <clinit>
INFO: Setting DefaultObjectTypeDeterminer as default ...
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/126  config=null
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
Sep 16, 2008 11:24:19 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 3586 ms
Sep 16, 2008 11:25:12 AM com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator.ActionValidatorManagerFactory <clinit>
INFO: Detected AnnotationActionValidatorManager, initializing it...
```
Allerdings ist der Context (zumindest bei mir) struts2-blank-2.0.11.2, was zu folgender URL führt:
http://localhost:8080/struts2-blank-2.0.11.2


----------



## bitfex (16. Sep 2008)

Ich habs!

Beim einrichten des Servers gibts ein Dropdown, indem man das JRE wählen muss,
das hatte ich immer auf Workspace Library oder so belassen. Und einmal eingetragen, kann man's
soweit ich sehe kaum mehr ändern. Hab versuchsweise Tomcat 5.5 installiert. Richtiges Dropdown gewählt
und siehe da: läuft.

Herzlichen Dank an maki, der so viel Zeit in mein Problem investiert hat.
Grüße, bitfex

P.S. bis bald  :wink:


----------

